

Search Anything - cduan
http://search.sbf5.com/

======
cduan
This was a little midnight web programming project of mine. Maybe there's
another service like it, but I haven't found it yet. If you have any
suggestions for additional shortcuts, send them over!

~~~
apgwoz
Well, I'm impressed. It worked without fuss for my, hardly known photography
blog (photub). I thought maybe there was just a list of aliases, but that
can't be the case... are you just relying on a common url pattern of
search/?q=<query> or are you actually a reader of my blog?

------
bayareaguy
I tried "search.sbf5.com anything" and it just took me to a domain squatter
page.

~~~
cduan
Yes, that is where www.anything.com goes. Try, perhaps, "ebay anything"?

------
Tuna-Fish
<http://yubnub.org/> ? I have it integrated to my address bar, works like a
dream.

~~~
cduan
Interesting, didn't know about that, but it looks cool. It looks like it just
uses a list of aliases though, while I default to treating the keyword as the
domain name itself and extracting the form from the HTML of the page.

------
ojbyrne
you need to validate the input more. Not including a site gave me an ugly
error message.

